# How big is your C: Drive ?



## Polarman (Oct 23, 2009)

I wanted to know how big is your C: Drive ? 

Some people don't partition their drive at all and leave it has one huge chunk. I don't like this. My C: has a 40GB partition.

I'm running Vista /SP2 + drivers and all my software (like photoshop, office 2007 and much more) on the C: drive. All the games are on separate partition.







Not bad!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

465 GiB (500 GB) - 2 x 250 GB RAID0


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm currently using a single 1TB drive. All one big chunk.   I recently had some HDD failure so I'm stuck like this. This weekend I plan on putting my O/S back onto my 74gb Velociraptor.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 23, 2009)

931GiB (1000 GB) RAID 1 array with 2 Samsung F1 1TB drives.


----------



## choppy (Oct 23, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Some people don't partition their drive at all and leave it has one huge chunk. I don't like this. My C: has a 40GB partition.



i'm glad you think opposite to me, i dislike partitioned C drive, i dont see the point!
i'd like to understand why do you need to games on a separate partition? why not just create a folder in 'my documents' with the games in it ?


----------



## MRCL (Oct 23, 2009)

My c drive is a 300gb WD caviar, its only for Windows and programs, the rest is on a samsung F1 terabyte HD. I don't quite like partitions either, they give me the impression to be limited


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 23, 2009)

2x 640AALS in RAID 0


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 23, 2009)

If I didn't have a SSD, I would have an 100GB C: partion for OS & apps and the rest would be storage. 1 big partition doesn't work for me becuase when you reinstall Windows, you lose all your pics & music and such.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 23, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/C Drive.png
> 
> If I didn't have a SSD, I would have an 100GB C: partion for OS & apps and the rest would be storage. 1 big partition doesn't work for me becuase when you reinstall Windows, you lose all your pics & music and such.



You use XP on your SSD? I thought XP doesn't work too well with SSDs for some reason. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 23, 2009)

choppy said:


> i'm glad you think opposite to me, i dislike partitioned C drive, i dont see the point!
> i'd like to understand why do you need to games on a separate partition? why not just create a folder in 'my documents' with the games in it ?



Nor me, I also dislike partitions, put it this way, if you have your drive partitioned into 2 and have one partition for the OS/programs and another for games/downloads etc, whilst gaming or running these other programs the HDD is also having to seek to the other partition at the same time for system process's that are running or background programs, resulting in loss of performance from the drive, noticeable? maybe not but still I would rather have seperate drives than partitions. 

Partitions can be useful say if you need to format/reinstall windows and dont have a spare drive/enough space for all your files for example but I dont like the idea of a permanent partition on any of my drives. 

FYI I have a Samsung F1 640gb, WD Raptor X 150Gb and a Seagate 500Gb. The Sammie is partitioned with a 400Gb partition at the end of the drive cause the first sectors are bad/corrupt, the Raptor is in RMA and the 500Gb is on its way in the post


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

74.3gb (full 80gb hdd) for OS and progys only. Keep games,music,pics,etc on my network drives.
i don't like to have more then 1 HDD in my rig too much clutter with wires and just extra heat not needed when i have other rigs that run 24/7.. but thats just my opinion


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2009)

80Gbytes, but it's a mess atm. When I get Win7 (next week), I'll get a 500GB disk and then order will be restored.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## niko084 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't like partitions...
I just build a new media server, 5 1TB drives, Raid 5, 1 partition Vista Business x64.

My other systems, straight drives or arrays from 250gb - 2TB.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a 500GB disk (about 465GB usable).  I don't partition, I think it's easier not to have to deal with multiple partitions.  Whenever I need to format, I back everything up to my external drive and my laptop.


----------



## bissa (Oct 24, 2009)

mine is 50GB and I plan to transfer onto a 64GB SSD soon


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2009)

Dont like the partitions either...Seems to slow the drive down to me.
I have 2x320GB WD AAKS in Raid 0
There plenty fast enough for me till the SSD's come down.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 24, 2009)

320GB, only time i had multiple partitions was when i was using xp on this machine, vanilla xp only allows 127GB partitions so i made a second on using the rest of the 320(same harddrive)


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 24, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> You use XP on your SSD? I thought XP doesn't work too well with SSDs for some reason. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


Works OK for me.


Seriously though, what do all you people with 1 giant partition do when you reinstall Windows?


----------



## MadClown (Oct 24, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Works OK for me.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, what do all you people with 1 giant partition do when you reinstall Windows?



Fill it up with important programs and use a separate hdd for games, music, movies, ect....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2009)

in Order of apperence

200GB WD----250GB WD

80GB Hitachi----320GB SG

1TB Samsung----500GB Samsung


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2009)

C Drive is a WD 640 Black 3.0 SATA.  Will buy it a twin for RAID later.

Windows Partition is 550 GB, Linux Ubuntu Partition is 48 GB (nothing installed on that partition for now).  Waiting for 9.10 to be officially released.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 24, 2009)

160 gb, about 40 free for now. also have 120gb seagate 7200.9 as backup drive.

on the p4, a WD 40gb ide which is full of p0rn (kidding only 500mb


----------



## Melvis (Oct 24, 2009)

At the moment im running my OS/C: drive on a 500BG Seagate and run my games off a 154GB Raptor. But next format ill have the OS/C: on my 154GB Raptor, games on my other 160GB Raptor and all my movies/whatever on my storage Drive 500GB Seagate.


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 24, 2009)

I lost my 30GB of music a while back so Im rebuilding again... sigh. 500GB SATAII


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 24, 2009)

Im using a 250GB hard drive that is 100% dedicated to the OS and its apps. I have a seperate hard drive for games and another separate hdd for media/backup.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2009)

30gb!  Cause it's a Vertex. Most everything including Firefox cache is on my 300GB VR. 7GB free in Win7 RC atm. Might sell it soon...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Triprift (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## wiak (Oct 24, 2009)

lalalla, i allways install games on D:\ and i never use big software, they are just a waste of space heck i use openoffice/google docs, why? am to cheap to get ms office that i wont even use 99% of the time, waste of money and space hehe


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2009)

this thread needs a poll










as to those asking about partitions, let me state a few points.


1. partitions can make the system faster. your first partition (C: ) would be at the start of the drive - the faster part of the drive. this makes your OS faster.

2. fragmentation occurs seperately on different partitions. this means that if your OS, games, and downloads are on seperate drives or partitions, one cannot fragment the other. This is why i only need to defrag every 2-3 months.

3. reinstalling. i only have to backup 40GB (or less, usually). i can format and reinstall windows within an hour and have most of my apps and games reinstalled. i'd like to see a single partition user do that, without losing heaps of data.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

I spit a 500GB into 2x 250GB partitions and one houses XP SP3 and one Enterprise Win7.. i dont use dedicated partitions for programs or page files.. just 1 partition for the hole set.. makes I/O times faster...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I spit a 500GB into 2x 250GB partitions and one houses XP SP3 and one Enterprise Win7.. i dont use dedicated partitions for programs or page files.. just 1 partition for the hole set.. makes I/O times faster...



i get what you mean..i use a drive dedicated for each thing i have...though to get by IO times isimply set it so my HDD's dont shutdown


----------



## somebody (Oct 24, 2009)

Depends on the OS. For instance Vista or W7 50GB, for DOS as low as 8MB.

As far as partitions go ATM my HDD has 49 primary partitions and 1 extended partition, but of course I only use a combination of up to 4 partitions at any one time.


----------



## burtram (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an 80gb drive for XP and the applications I use. A 250gb drive for games. An 80gb for music. A 160gb for downloads. And a 750gb drive I have split into 2 partitions, a 500gb section for Movies and Anime, and a 150gb partition for toying around with Vista Ultimate 64 for my 3d applications (Maya, C4D, etc..)


----------



## Polarman (Oct 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> as to those asking about partitions, let me state a few points.
> 
> 1. partitions can make the system faster. your first partition (C: ) would be at the start of the drive - the faster part of the drive. this makes your OS faster.
> 
> ...



You said exactly what i was thinking.

Another positive effect for a smaller C: partition is that defrag time is also reduced.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 24, 2009)

cool, many schools of thought...all seem valid

workhorse...32g warp not partitioned (os and inventor) with a 74g raptor for misc.

tvpc (htpc)...80g p.o.s. not partitioned

Via c7d file server...1tb partitioned-- c: 20g  remainder as d:

i tried to run the via with linux on thumb drive. it worked, but couldn't get the networking right


----------



## vota (Oct 24, 2009)

This is my hard drive:


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

My C: drive is 250GB 
D: is 100GB and 
My E: is the rest from my 500GB HDD

and I installed my Win XP on my E: drive..
but it's quite fast, 20secs for booting up......
C: is for Anime and Music
D: is for Apps and Games
E: is for my Windows...


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

Is this thread about something very nerdy like how big is yours (C drive)?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Is this thread about something very nerdy like how big is yours (C drive)?



no its more like a poll for peoples schools of thought


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine is MASSIVE. Oh wait ... I thought you said e-Peen. 

My C: Drive is 320GB in a single partition. Mirrored to another in RAID1
I don't buy into having multiple partitions on the C drive.
IMO, you should either have a second drive for data storage (games, music, etc.) or use a NAS for backup.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

for my laptop 
C: in vista is 32GB
C: in 7 is 68GB


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 24, 2009)

Since I don't feel like logging into 7 at this time, I decided to take a pic on XP. You can't see the size 
of my flash drives, but oh well.





C: is my XP x64 partition and main partition. Had it since forever.
X: is my music/movies/shows drive
Z: is my Win 7 partition. Rarely use it so I may replace it with something else, which would leave me 
with more room for other stuff.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 24, 2009)

C is four drive Raid 0+1.

E is single drive.

F is two drive RAID 0.

Each drive is single partition.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 3. reinstalling. i only have to backup 40GB (or less, usually). i can format and reinstall windows within an hour and have most of my apps and games reinstalled. i'd like to see a single partition user do that, without losing heaps of data.



I do that, don't lose any data either.


----------



## bigsharn (Oct 24, 2009)

80Gb on C:/
20Gb on Documents
100Gb on Vids/Pictures/Music
Remainder on games and apps

640Gb Samsung F1


----------



## Disparia (Oct 24, 2009)

4 x WD Black 640GB in RAID-5. Not ideal, just how it is right now while I work on my other computers.

What I'd really like in the future is to either overhaul my home server for massive storage or buy a 4/6/8-bay QNAP. Would allow me to outfit my computers with only an SSD or two for the OS with all other data on the server/device accessible by iSCSI volumes (apps) or network shares (common data).



			
				Mussels said:
			
		

> i'd like to see a single partition user do that, without losing heaps of data.



Single partition != single computer. My others are roughly 640GB, 500GB, 320GB, 160GB, and 160GB - all multi-drive arrays with a lot of free space. That also explains why I'm moving towards thinning my clients and centralizing my storage.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 24, 2009)

My C: drive is one part other then 100mb reserved for repair files.

You don't need to partition drives for new OSes anyway these days, windows seven backs up your stuff to windows.old and most OS installers have a partition tool you can use before installing anyway.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2009)

My C: drive is a 40GB partition. I prefer to format and install the OS when it's time to get to that point...old habits die hard, and even though I gotta reinstall some programs and games, I have a lot that work without reinstall. Steam is one of the most notable for having on my D: drive...all my games in there, sure they might need to install DX or whatever, but I can be back in the game in less than 10 minutes after a fresh OS install + drivers + steam reinitialize, which pretty much reactivates the service and voila, good to go. But at this point I just prefer the old-school approach of having the OS partition and other drives for everything else, it's worked for me thus far so I can't find a good reason not to do it.


----------



## skylamer (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Black Panther (Oct 24, 2009)

On the laptop which I use as my main rig for half the year I've got two 160GB 7200rpm drives in Raid0 as my C drive.

On my desktop I've got a single 320GB drive as the C drive.
Then an old 160GB IDE for storage... and a 1TB NAS for further storage and for to be accessible from desktop, laptop and kid's pc.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 24, 2009)

I use two 750GB samsungs, non raid C: is system/apps and D: is games
Planning on getting maybe another 750GB use that as a backup/pagefile drive

infact i have a 500mb maxtor somewhere big black brick you could props kill someone with it but it still works too a degree but when you use it, it still thinks its connected to the old machine oddly enough


----------

